# Osmo Polyx or Danish Oil



## dchallender (3 Sep 2007)

I'm looking for a bit or advice with the finish on an oak worktop on a painted dresser I am building for a friend. He's going to use this in the kitchen so I was thinking of using Danish oil and lots of it, however reading through the forum there seems to be a lot of recommendations for Osmo Polyx - i've never used this so I don't really know it's benefits or which one to use.

So my question is which should I use?

thanks 

Darren


----------



## woodbloke (4 Sep 2007)

Darren - I've used Osmo very recently and am impressed, it's a flooring product so is as tough as old boots. It comes as matt or sating finish, I used the matt which is *very* matt, so if you want something with a bit more sheen have a go with the satin. You need to put on two *thin* coats 24 hours apart and then buff, cut back the raised grain after the first coat with a bit of worn 320g paper - Rob


----------



## Nick W (4 Sep 2007)

If you're using PolyX in a damp environment then Osmo say that you should first treat the timber with their Wood Protector.


----------



## Tikka (7 Sep 2007)

Hi there 
I use Osmo (fast dying) on a lot of my projects, especially oak. This is the procedure I use and found best for a High sheen finish.

Sand the work piece to 220 grit

Apply a NGR stain (if required)

Use a grain filler and let it dry.

resand to 220 and re apply stain if necessary.

apply the first coat of Osmo wax and wait 12 hours or more - rub it out with 320 or steel wool,

Apply the second coat of Osmo and let it dry for 24 hours. rub it out with 320, 400 600.

Apply a thin coat of paste wax, such as Fiddes Suplreme or Fiddes Mellow and buff it off.

apply a second coat of wax in 30 minutes or so and buff it out. Leave the project for a few weeks and re-buff (no extra wax)

you should end up with a very deep shine which is very durable

It is a lot of hard work, but it is worth it. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## dchallender (7 Sep 2007)

Thanks guys  

Looks like I'll go with the Osmo then

Excellent advice as always :lol: 

Rgds

Darren


----------



## DaveL (8 Sep 2007)

Hi Tony,

Welcome to the forum.

Your tag line that point to your web site has been caught by our spam trap, here is the link for members to look at now. This will stop happening once you have a few more post to your name. 
Nice looking shop and wonderful things you have made. =D>


----------

